# Smith Bros. coffee house



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We sit on the western shores of Lake Michigan. Once a fish shanty, restaurant and fishing charter...now nostalgic coffee house in memory of the past 60+ years. Serving Alterra (Milwaukee) based drinks and Rishi (Milwaukee) teas. We offer a huge deck, fireplace in the winter and a warm welcome to our Port.

More...


----------

